# xmas trip ruined



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

we are booked into a site on boxing day, just getting the van ready, loaded and filled the water tank , we have a esberpacher heater and went to switch it on and its not working, which means no heat or hot water, just a code vb03 device not found, feel like strangling the next person that wishes me merry xmas. will have to take the van back as it's still in warrantry. but the dealers closed as it's xmas. so i lose my site fees.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh bloody hell not another one! I assume you have seen my boiler blown up thread!

Do you have running water though? Just cold?

If so I wouldnt let it put you off. If your going on site, does it have EHU. We have a 2KW convector heater and its brilliant. Even a fan heater will keep you warm.

Our boilers completely fubared but now thanks to MHF we at least have running water although cold.

For showers we are going to use a local gym and boil a kettle for washing and washing up.

All is not lost. Get out there and enjoy it.

Sorry I cant help with tips on how to repair unless it involves Biros then Im your man!  

Good luck.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

do you have the manuals what does vb03 mean or point you towards

I will scour the web and see if I can discover anything

regards


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

if you go onto 
www.eberspacher.com

under support and downloads you can download all the manuals I believe in case this helps you

We take a oil filled radiator in the coldest months for when we are on ehu, this might help

hope you get sorted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*

Where are you?

TM


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Reading around the internet vb03 device not found does not seem to be a regular fault code so is it saying that the control panel can not find the unit, might just need switching off and back on again (sure you have tried this) or could something have become unplugged.

Martin


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for your replys, i have tried switching the unit off, we do have running water as the taps are ok. everything was working fine we were away 8/9th dec so i drained down and purged the water heater as per the manual. so today i started to get the van ready and thats the code on the control panel when i try to put heater or water on reading VB03 device not found. we are in manchester and booked on a site in north wales tomorrow, the van is under a warranty so will book it in but they closed till 2nd jan. i have been trolling the web and can't find the code, so it could be the control unit electronics thats gone kaput. i had a sat fitted on xmas eve so i checked that they hadn't gone through any cables but its just a coincidence.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there possibly an air lock in the system, and the water detection can't see fluid levels, or the sensor not working?

There are probably multiple safeguards on the unit, so check around.

Peter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't abandon a trip just because of that. Pack a fan heater and if you don't have one then buy one (£9.99) on the way. On a site - use their hot water facilities and a kettle in the motorhome.

Not ideal but nor is sitting at home on Boxing Day being depressed.

Go.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

just having lunch then going back in the van, to have another look at the wiring etc could'nt see any plugs/sockets apart and its getting mains power to the unit, cant see any fuse's near the unit i have checked the fuse on the main board where the control unit is and that was ok, 10 amp. well will see if we can manage with just the fan/ oil filled rad, and the site has got a heated block so will shower there. it's bron-y-wendon in abergele.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

kalamitty said:


> just having lunch then going back in the van, to have another look at the wiring etc could'nt see any plugs/sockets apart and its getting mains power to the unit, cant see any fuse's near the unit i have checked the fuse on the main board where the control unit is and that was ok, 10 amp. well will see if we can manage with just the fan/ oil filled rad, and the site has got a heated block so will shower there. it's bron-y-wendon in abergele.


Rated as a 5 Star Site with 5 Star facilities. 16 amps should keep you warm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This wont help Kalamity but just to add some humour. Don't do checks before you go away. Its better when you have a disaster away from home in the van. That way you just have to find a way round it!  

Mind you two years ago when it was -18c we set off to the lakes and despite me draining down we had a blockage of ice somewhere. I didn't check anything before we left and it took three days on EHU with the heaters on full before it cleared and Mrs D could have a shower!  I wasn't popular but she still keeps coming back in the van for more adventures.

Today the boiler blew up with her sat on it! MHF will sort it. Don't worry. Get yourselves away and enjoy it. At least its under warranty. I doubt my heath Robinson repair will last long and suspect Ill be facing a big bill in January. C'est la vie!


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

been checking all connections/wires nothing loose still getting code. I had a satellite fitted yesterday and when i got behind the heater control panel it seemed the wire went up and into the roof through the insulation so i thought maybe they screwed through the cable but no it was'nt that. so seems like a job for the heater engineer.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Kalamitty, sorry to hear about your troubles. As the MH is under warranty, leave it till next week and go and enjoy your time off tomorrow.

As others have mentioned, take a fan heater (I'm sure Argos or one of the big supermarkets will be selling them) and also hot water bottles.

We're hooked up at at CC site and don't bother with water; and rarely with gas. We use their electricity to power the heater, kettle, gadgets. Use their camper's kitchen to washup. Keep a 5L bottle of water in the MH, which is topped up as required. 

At this time of the year there is no need to keep the fridge cold. In fact, we've got the drinks outside chilling nicely.

If you're worried about keeping the heater on during the night then turn it off, jump into bed with a hottie.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you found these and if not is it any use?

http://letonkinoisvarnish.co.uk/Eberspacher_Faults_1.html

http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-89235.html


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Agree with other posters - if you're staying on a good site with 16 amp hook-up, should be no problem whatsoever. Though obviously frustrating, having a new van with no onboard heating working.

We frequently don't bother to operate the boiler when staying on campsites. Just an electric kettle for drinks, cooking and washing-up, then rely on the hot water at the site for other washing. 

Quick tip - if you have a thermos flask with you, just put any excess hot water in it when making drinks from the kettle, then use it for washing up.

Good luck in any case. No doubt the dealer will get it all sorted out after the holidays.

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I do not know your system but we had a similar although probably totally unrelated incident when our system would not work..

We were advised to unplug the control unit and disconnect all leads from it (it was only one block of leads so was not difficult). We were told to leave it off for 2 minutes and then reconnect, reapply power and the system had reset.

You may not want to do that as it does involve taking something apart, but it MIGHT allows the whole system to reset, 

sometimes on some electronic gizmos if you press the on/off switch and keep it depressed for more than 20 seconds or so it resets the system to the default values.

Just a couple of thoughts, but a fan heater would be my first choice for now.......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

simandme said:


> jump into bed with a hottie.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yeah. Why do you think I post so many smilies? So my boiler blew up. Who cares?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When I used my last van a lot for work, I made sure that I had enough kit to get around problems. I learned this the hard way when my Truma regulator packed in.

A 1kw/2kw fan heater is more than sufficient for heating. If there are just 2 of you, a small travel electric kettle is big enough. I even carried a small microwave for heating food.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*heater*

mine wouldnt work until i started the engine .something to do with the battery not having enough power in it .once it fired up i could stop the engine just a thought.merry xmas jeff


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

yes we use a travel kettle, the batterys are fully charged i have run the van still no use, we need the heater as it is going to rain and we have a young dog that will need walking hence we have to dry our clothes out. so have decided to stay at home. i have looked at the websites but nothing has helped upto now.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Kalamitty, are you really going to stay at home?!

We have used our (£10 small fan heater) this week to warm up the MH and dry out the towels etc. 

If you can't afford the heater (which I understand, being Xmas and all), please PM me...we're heading back South tomorrow (from Berwick) and would be happy to lend you our heaters.

I believe that a holiday in the MH is just too good to miss :wink: 

PM me before 10am...pls don't give up!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are going for a month, it would be inconvenient. BUT for a trip it's a mere hiccup. You've got power, water on site , showers to hand, everything else is doable, otherwise it's a poor surrender.

tony


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*trip off?*

Why not call out an engineer if you need the heating working. If they are a mobile approved workshop its not going to damage your warranty. (In fact the warranty for this fault is with Eberspracher)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again I am really pleased to be a member of MHF - the offers of help and assistance that have been made are typical of what we can read when someone has a real problem. That is what being a community is all about.

Like many others I hope that Kalamitty has managed to have a reasonable time in her MH, hopefully warm and dry if possible. We will all look forward to hearing the outcome.

Best wishes, perhaps this shows the true meaning of Christmas - the offers of help to others, rather than the acquisition of yet more things to fill yet more space........

Dave


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you tried to operate the heater on ehu as they are very voltage sensitve.


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Kalamitty
Our Truma Heater failed the middle of December and we can't get it fixed until the 18th January, we are full timers and we are using a 1.5kw fan heater and a small oil-filled radiator in the cab, perfectly sufficient.
The Truma's still working on gas,(it's the electric elements at fault) if we require it but we rarely use it anyway. Electric kettle, and decent site amenities is all you need. Go and enjoy your holiday.  
Alan & Jenny


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I just re read your post as something nagged.. looked at your site and they have laundry, l assume it will include a dryer after all it is a commercial type so shove wet clothes in there job done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We got one of these from Argos

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4152181.htm

It has three settings 750, 1250 and 2000 watt.

Even on 1250 watt it heats the van completely in minutes when its freezing outside. I was away early Decemeber when it was sub zero outside and I was sat in a T Shirt in the van.

Its completely silent as well and thermostat controlled. We have two. One in the house and one in the van. Oil filled ones are I think more efficient but also heavy. This weighs nothing.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

kalamitty said:


> yes we use a travel kettle, the batterys are fully charged i have run the van still no use, we need the heater as it is going to rain and we have a young dog that will need walking hence we have to dry our clothes out. so have decided to stay at home. i have looked at the websites but nothing has helped upto now.


if a little problem like this is going to stop your holiday is motorhoming really for you just think of all those PROPER campers in tents :roll:


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for all the replies and the offers of lending heaters, to reply to some the warranty is with the van dealers as it is a few years old not new. and the manufactors is only 12 months. and the dealership service dept is not availible till 2nd jan. yes i did try on ehc. and still got the code. vb03, normally i wouldn't let a little thing like this worry me i left a oil filled rad on overnight and it took the chill off, i do have a electric fan and i could have got one from tesco's today but another problem reared its head and thats my mother who is a frail 80 yrs old, suffering from heart ( muscle down to 10 per cent) and lung/kidney probs. late yesterday, (xmas day) her right hand swelled up and she couldn't get dressed washed etc, wouldn't go to hospital or see doctors, it is either gout ( had it before or arthuritis) she hasn't got a carer, her cousin usally pops in but her own family is with her. so yes i could have gone but i'm trying to look after her now. as for tenting this weather yes i've been there and done it, rode a motorcycle to the draggon rally camped in snow etc. but now i like my comfort, i'll just wait till it's fixed and then have a few weekends away, i've no more days off work till easter


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*heater*

I understand the warranty implications etc but found these people on the net

http://www.nightheatersolutions.co.uk/index.php

might be worth a call for piece of mind.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Only just seen your post today. We have had the same problem with our eberspacher heater many times and have had parts replaced under warranty and still have had the same error message many times.

When this occurs I take the four screws out of the display unit disconnect the supply at the back of it wait 20 seconds and reconnect, it usually seems to work.

We could fill many many pages of faults we have had with the eberspacher including stupid comments from certain eberspacher engineers, one of the best ones was if we used an engine battery instead of a leisure battery it would damage the unit (both 12 volts of course) as the engine battery apparently provides a different type of electricity to the leisure battery!!!!!!

It may be worth a try it usually works for us.

Lindybell


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

cheers lindybell i have removed the cable from the panel no joy. can't find what the code vb03 means.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Sorry that didn't work hubby says he had to do it a few times at first but if you have tried then obviously thats that.

He tried asking at Eberspachers head office at Ringwood what the code meant and they didn't appear to know neither did Sheffield agency or Leicester so if you find out what it means pleas will you let us know.

Good luck with it.

In all honesty we have never been happy with the eberspacher and have had it now 6 years. Two months ago we were going to Scotland and on the day we set off we got the same message again. Of course it was Saturday afternoon so couldn't call anyone.

On the Sunday we unpowered the display two or three times very quickly and it started working ok. Then I had trouble with the fan circulating the warm air around the van so we disconnected the fan side of the blue box and shorted across direct to the fan. When we need the heat now I switch on the hot water allow it to get warm for 5/6 mins and supply power to the fan our van has never been so warm we were even (incold weather in Scotland) having to sit in the van in short sleeves we couldn't believe. By the way we also disconnected the thermostat on the hot water tank. I know people may criticise what we have done but in desperate times you do desperate things and at the moment I am not even considering changing what I have done as it is working so well. If you need to resort to these measures then pm and my husband will be able to explain.

Hope you manage to sort it anyway.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter had a similar problem with hers. An engineer was there nearly all day and eventually found a cable burnt through because it had been too close to the unit and it wasn't heat proof cable. This was the fault of Auto Trail when it was first installed. The fault would come and go for ages. Of course out of guarantee by the time it was found!!!


----------



## Gunner1964 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry for my late input. I read of your woes on xmas day & have tried to obtain as much eberspacher diagnostic info as possible, but vb03 is not a listed fault code in any of their manuals or any suppliers websites (believe me I've searched high & low). However, one thing that does keep cropping up relating to the term vb03 is in reference to several motorhome manufacturers main power distribution / control panel? So could your code " vb03 device not found" actually refer to the eberspacher heating system not seeing any voltages from your main supply unit in the vehicle? Just a thought, but please let us know the outcome of this mysterious vb03 fault?
HTH & good luck,
Gunner1964


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

just an update, thanks lindybell just spoke to your other half on the landline. and thanks gunner 1964, i have trawled the net and speaking to lindybells hubby it seem's it's an electronic problem but as the van is under warranty i've got to pass it back to the dealer to let them fix it. But once it's done i will be upgrading the wire from the leisure battery to the ecu of the heater, and replace and add an extra battery for more amps. i will post an update when it comes back from the dealers but they are not open untill 2nd jan.


----------



## valeriedrdyson (Dec 30, 2012)

*truma boiler*

i have a truma boiler that doesn't work had it supposedly fixed by abergavenny caravans but still doesn't work


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting reading this thread and all the problems folks have had with blown air diesel heaters. We've got one in our van and - touch wood - to date there have not been any issues. In fact it's very good and gets us toasty warm. But the van is only just over 2 years old, and now out of warranty. :roll: 

What I don't really understand is why converters appear to have lost interest in fitting standard gas fires, with the option to blow warm air around when needed. The advantage is that the on-board heating can be used without the need for any electricity consumption whatsoever, apart from when the blower is required?

The set-up used to be popular, but not sure if many vans have it any longer? I know they take up a small amount of living space, but the heater footprint is really very compact.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike

I do not know the definitive answer, but it occurs to me that now many MHs are bigger it is more effective to blow the heat to multiple outlets and to reach closed compartments such as shower, underfloor tanks and garage, which would not be possible with a single blower in the living area.

Just a couple of thoughts.

Geoff


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

*update on the ruined xmas post*

Heres the update from my ruined xmas post, the heater/water heater had stopped working, giving code vb03 device not found on the digital readout of the eberspacher control. after numerous offers of help my mother took ill on xmas day ( so maybe it was lucky we couldn't get away, as she's a frail 80yrs old.) i managed to contact eberspacher co uk and they said the code relates to a bad conection or the ecu unit had failed, so i contacted my warranty company after reading the small print, ( it states that i should ring them first) and they said its logged down so book it in with the supplying dealer, and on doing so they asked if the vehcile had been serviced, as it needed servicing every 6 months according to the terms of the warranty, as it was just six months i had to book it in for a service, they examined the van and it turns out that the satellite i had fitted to the van, one of the screws had gone into the main cable to the heater control panel,( autocruise runs this from the control panle near the door over the roof through the insulation and down the other side to the heater.) so i contacted the installers and they have agreed to fix it and bring the van back to my house. i'm not naming the company as it is reasonable to expect that only light cables would be in the ceiling and as soon as i notified them the were on the case. But next time i buy a van i will read all the warranty without rushing, ( how many people have this warranty and don't realise that they should service their van every six months.) I'm only glad that it's happened now and not when i needed it this summer. and yes my mother has recovered and getting better. theres plenty more weekends to go away.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news that the installers are sorting it out for you and your mum is ok.  

Haven't heard about the 6 month servicing rule before,it seems ridiculous for a low mileage motorhome-which warranty company is it ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good news and thanks for the update. Glad here your mum is ok.

Six months though? Seems a bit daft. What happens if your of touring for a year or something.

Makes me glad I've got an old van that seems to get fixed with biros and insulation / lagging tape when it breaks. 

Hope you get away soon!


----------

